# Hedgehog SOS



## Hedge (Jan 17, 2014)

I have had my hedgehog for almost 2-3 years now. I will admit she has been neglected as of recent. I drives me crazy when I don't have time for her. She has always been hard for me to care for because she is vey aggressive. No matter how much time I spent with her she was very mean and even bites out of aggression. And not a soft bite she clamps on and doesn't let go. I know she only has a year or two left and I want her to be happy. I need help on how I can bond with her. I can get her out every evening now. I have always had a pen and a ball for her. Maybe holding her for a little bit and then just letting her roll around the room? I don't know I need advice from someone who has had an agressive hedgie. I really want to start being a better owner for her. I don't want her to hate me anymore. If anyone has any advice it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Kiwithehedgie (Oct 1, 2014)

First, you should get an old t-shirt of yours and wear it for at least a full day and then put it in her cage. Just keep exchanging the shirt every few days with a new one that has your scent on it.(try to wear the shirt for a full day before putting it in her cage) This will get her more used to your scent. And do you know if she has any favorite treats? Also, if she has a bonding pouch, just letting her sleep in your lap when you have her out will help the bond between you two. Any more questions? I'd be happy to help.


----------



## Hedge (Jan 17, 2014)

I do have a pouch she normally won't just sleep in it though she wants to do other things. I did try the T-shirt thing for a while I guess I'll start doing it again. Thanks for the info


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

The t shirt is a tried and true method. My experience though is just daily time. I can't always give my babies the time they deserve and a couple of them are pretty aggressive and/or moody. But every single day, without fail, they at least get picked up and held, even if only until they relax. 
The one that comes to mind is Titan, who is adopted, and Moody, and sharp, and big, and Moody... And I'm pretty sure he hated me for months. But every single day he gets picked up for whatever amount of time I'm able to give him and it has worked. He is still Moody and grumpy and sharp and big, but now he relaxes quickly and we have quality time every day. 
Every single day though. Without fail. Anywhere from 30 seconds to an hour.

Oh! And biting... try searching fleece training here in the forums, or unusually abnormal behavior. Different hedgie, biter. What I learned and did. It still works months later.


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

Abnormally Aggressive Behavior. That's what it was. Check it out. Nancy had great words.


----------



## ashleyyy (Sep 22, 2014)

Just so you know, wheels aren't recommended.  It's dangerous for their feet/legs because of the little slits, and also -- hedgies normally use the restroom when they run around. This will call for an unsanitary hedgie and a messy/unsanitary area wherever she's running.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Ashley meant balls are recommended.


----------



## CashmereSkeleton (Nov 28, 2014)

Desiree meant balls *aren't* recommended, because of the reasons Ashley stated


----------



## ashleyyy (Sep 22, 2014)

Hahaha whoops thanks for the catch everyone.


----------



## Hedge (Jan 17, 2014)

This is a very late reply but she has a solid plastic wheel,(and a ball). I'm aware that the ones with slits are dangerous  thank you all for your advice though!


----------



## Buttons (Dec 21, 2014)

That's great she has a solid plastic wheel. The ladies are saying the ball is not a safe toy for a hedgehog because they come with slits for air and to allow urine to pass through. Hedghogs have been known to get toe nails caught in them and rip them off. 

Back to your original question ☺I have had great success with my once very scared and agressive biting hedgehog. He drew blood and I had to go to the hospital for a tetnus shot. You're not alone.

As you said, spending as much time with her as you can will help build her trust and former a better bond. The best bonding excercise I found with my guy was to lay a fleece blanket on the bathroom floor and let him roam. I only give my hedgehog a toilet paper tube when he's out with me. It became a novelty for him. I would pick him up and move him if he became lodged in a corner or on a wall. This way I knew he couldn't bite me with the tube on his head, and got used to my hands on him.

He's progressed to the point that he enjoys being touched and will even sit and wait for petting.( not all hedgehogs enjoy petting though) 

With biting you really have to try and get into her head a bit. Is she bitting because she's scared, tired, irritated or as mine was frustrated. When you find the trigger, if it's frustration for example you need to back off a bit or try something new.


----------

